# tube buffer?



## enrique

Can anyone tell me what a tube buffer is?what is it used for and what does it do.In other words what purpose do they have.thanks


----------



## Sonnie

In short... it adds the tube sound to your solid state system.


----------



## jackfish

Probably the cheapest way to find out is with the Tubalizer from AudioDigit.
http://www.audiodigit.com/index.php?section=81


----------



## Guest

Click the link below for a good description. I use this tube buffer with great results. 

http://www.morningstaraudio.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=9&catid=1


----------



## Guest

I used to have a MF X-10v3 in my system, that made a pretty 
good job. But when I upgraded my speakers and power amp
I sold it cause it did nothing anymore. I mean whether it was
on or off the chain, no difference. So, my conclusion is that 
a buffer (at least the one I had) is good for upgrading lower
cost systems.

ps. It was the only tube component I had and my new 
power amp is also ss


----------

